# Ex Figlio ....



## Old Fa. (23 Novembre 2006)

Premessa: In qualche modo, credo sempre di dire e fare minchiate e di essere sempre troppo radicale nel farlo. Ma per uno strano caso, finisce facilmente che possa costatare che a fare cazzate, … si finisca per azzeccarci.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ho inviato un primo messaggio alla mia ex tramite la sorella, dove sollevavo il fatto che sarebbe meglio essere sicuri che io sia il padre naturale di mio figlio (per chi ignora, la mia ex mi ha cornificato ed ignoro quante volta lo abbia fatto).

Silenzio tombale per un mese, anche se il silenzio ha comunque un suo significato. Ho avuto solo 2 contatti via e-mail per oltre 1 anno e mezzo.

Quindi, per il gusto di capire cosa succede dall’altra parte della “cortina di ferro”, chiedo semplicemente con una nuova e-mail di darmi un segnale di “ricevuta” del messaggio.

La cosa singolare è che in 2 righe, ha detto più di quanto potesse dire in una pagina intera di word; oltre a fornirmi finalmente un numero d'informazioni interessanti.

Tolto che sostiene la sorella che sia mio figlio (come faccia a dirlo non lo so), mi risponde che è meglio che rimanga tutto come adesso (nessun contatto con mio figlio); beh … poco sforzo dal momento che già era una frase che io avevo comunicato con l’e-mail precedente.

Ma esiste una risposta di conferma che fino a questo punto avevo bisogno di conoscere: Se si dovesse trasformare in una guerra senza quartiere contro tutta la sua famiglia (della mia ex), se decidessi di frequentare mio figlio. 

La risposta è chiaramente affermativa, sebbene ne fossi già a conoscenza per mio modesto intuito.

Quindi, se prima credevo che non fosse mio figlio legittimo, adesso rientra anche lui nei ranghi dei miei ex suoceri e banda; con l’ordine imperativo a me stesso di non farmi mai avvicinare, né da lui e nemmeno da questi ex parenti.

Con questo, ho chiuso la parentesi, ed oggi ha un senso dire: Non ho figli, … e non ne ho mai fatti. Non pensate che su queste cose ne faccia uno sfogo e mi stia mettendo a piangere dalla disperazione. Conosco bene questi episodi, e come per un tradimento, sono capace a rispettare queste decisioni fino alla tomba, assumendomi tutti i rischi.

Ve l'ho raccontato, perchè ... mi andava di farlo


----------



## MariLea (23 Novembre 2006)

Spero ti sentirai più leggero.
Un bacio!


----------



## Old Fa. (23 Novembre 2006)

mailea ha detto:


> Spero ti sentirai più leggero.





mailea ha detto:


> Un bacio!




Il termine leggero non è esatto.

Concreto, ... e di gran lunga più appropriato.


----------



## MariLea (23 Novembre 2006)

concreto mi pareva lo fossi già


----------



## Old Fa. (24 Novembre 2006)

mailea ha detto:


> concreto mi pareva lo fossi già


Non esiste niente in questo forum che possa avvicinarmi a qualcosa di contreto. Se esiste una cosa poco concreta, ... sono io.


----------



## Bruja (24 Novembre 2006)

*Fa*

Io sto zitta così siamo contenti tutti.................va bene? 
Io sò che tu sai che io sò!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	
















Bruja


----------



## Old chili (26 Novembre 2006)

Io credo che, pur rispettando le decisioni che altri fanno, hai il diritto di seguire le tue decisioni con fermezza. Se hai bisogno di dimenticarti del passato, devi incontrarlo. Ma lo puoi fare anche con astuzia, senza scatenare una guerra. E comunque, anche se si scatenasse, è un'esperienza di entrambi le parti, e non e detto che non vinci tu


----------



## pepe (26 Novembre 2006)

*chili*

chili, di dove sei?


----------



## Bruja (27 Novembre 2006)

*e vai........*

Machiavelli continua a fare proseliti.............
Bruja


----------



## Old Fa. (28 Novembre 2006)

Ex figlio .... è solo una via facile per scordare tutto.

Puoi dimenticare tutto se lo vuoi, ... ma deve esistere un dubbio per farlo; per questo il tradimento non si può scordare.

Le strade più facili nella vita sono le migliori, .... non perchè siano giuste, ... essere giusti in questo Mondo è solo una penale; facili perchè è un sistema rapido per raggiungere uno scopo senza tante rotture.

Il mio ex figlio, è morto ... non esiste più nella mia coscienza, ... come ho fatto !?!

Proponendo una cosa che la mia ex non avrebbe mai fatto: l'esame del DNA.

Rifiutando, sapevo che sarebbe stato così, ... ho liberato la mia mente dal dolore con un dubbio, ... e poi, sostituendo il dubbio con una certezza.

Come si fa tutto questo !?! Analisi della situazione e scopo personale puramente egoistico.


----------



## Old auberose (29 Novembre 2006)

Fa. ha detto:


> Ex figlio .... è solo una via facile per scordare tutto.
> 
> Puoi dimenticare tutto se lo vuoi, ... ma deve esistere un dubbio per farlo; per questo il tradimento non si può scordare.
> 
> ...


Per come ti leggo io da quando ci conosciamo, mi chiedo se questo sia possibile.......
Non ti ho mai letto nè un uomo egoista nè menefreghista, sicuramente una forte posizione nel volerlo essere.........
ti abbraccio


----------



## Old Fa. (30 Novembre 2006)

auberose ha detto:


> Per come ti leggo io da quando ci conosciamo, mi chiedo se questo sia possibile.......
> Non ti ho mai letto nè un uomo egoista nè menefreghista, sicuramente una forte posizione nel volerlo essere.........
> ti abbraccio


Hai ragione, adoro avere l'idea di me come stronzo egoista, mi riesce poco al naturale ... ma è un po' come questa teoria: le persone timide diventano sotto sforzo anche degli ottimi presentatori in tv, ... e finiscono per essere migliori di quelle che non hanno timidezza.

Nello sforzare la cosa, diventiamo migliori pur non possedendo queste caratteristiche.

Io per natura non sono egoista, ma mi riesce di essere migliore di un vero egoista se spingo in modo artificiale questo lato.


----------



## Old lancillotto (5 Dicembre 2006)

*scusa se intervengo*

ciao FA

leggendo questo post e le seguenti risposte non riesco a credere che tu davvero abbia un ex-figlio.

Forse vorresti davvero cancellare questo "fardello", ma da come e quanto ne parli (l'ho visto in altri post), da come reagisci alla minaccia di guerra, da come gli amici di sempre ti descrivono, sembra che tu non riesca a cancellare l'idea che possa anche essere tuo figlio.

Tu probabilmente vuoi l'esito del DNA per conoscere la verità, e in cuor tuo speri che sia davvero tuo figlio, non tanto per mitigare il tradimento, ma perchè sarebbe comunque figlio dell'amore che hai provato verso tua moglie.

Non voglio fare l'avvocato del diavolo, ma dalla tua sofferenza traspare ancora amore e non è vero che la volontà può renderti più egoista di chi è nato egoista, non funziona così.

Credo tu abbia bisogno di risposte, ma soprattutto tu abbia bisogno di quel calore che pensi non esista più. Non aver paura di amare, non potrai mai essere in difetto per quello che hai dato, mentre potresti vivere dei rimpianti per quello che non hai fatto.

Regala amore, nella peggiore delle ipotesi riceverai indifferenza, ma troverai anche tante persone disposte ad amarti per il semplice fatto che bello.

Non so se queste mie parole possano servire a qualcosa, penso solo che tu debba davvero leggere meglio dentro di te, il ruolo di ex-padre non ti si addice.....

In bocca al lupo

lancillotto


----------



## Old Fa. (5 Dicembre 2006)

Lancillotto, ti saluto e apprezzo molto la gentilezza con cui hai esposto quello che volevi dirmi ; potevi sparare secco se ti girava. Non me la prendo mai per queste cose, … se vuoi farlo dopo non ti trattenere.

Io ho superato il fatto che possa essere mio figlio, oggi non lo è più, … la speranza era inversa da quello che hai detto. Speravo che non fosse mio, … in mancanza di conferme, … non è mio a prescindere. La mia salvezza oggi sta proprio nel credere che non lo sia, … un sistema per difendermi da tante cose di merda, … che in qualche modo ho già conosciuto.

Non confondere amore con sofferenza, dicendolo ignori cosa sia l’amore ed ignori cosa sia la sofferenza. L’unico calore che ho sentito è l’inferno, e pare che non sia ancora finita per me, … quindi lasciami dire che cosa sia l’inferno: è uno spasmo stomachevole che t’impedisce di vivere e di dormire, e che rende la tua vita una totale …. Diciamo che non mi vengono le parole per descrivere questa cosa.

Vuoi sapere cosa è l’amore visto che mi suggerisci di fare ancora bisboccia ?

L’amore è la purezza della debolezza delle persone, se scegli di donarlo e che sicuramente vuoi riceverlo a tua volta: hai il risultato di un incubo da sveglio. Possibile che devi aspettare un po’ per vivere un incubo … ma finisci presto o tardi per viverlo.

L’amore è una stupida debolezza, che ti ripaga con anni da incubo.

Spero che le mie parole siano servite a te, perché sei molto ingenuo e rischi molto di pagarla questa tua leggerezza. Come faccio a saperlo ? Lo scoprirai presto … con questo tuo ritmo penso che in meno di un anno ti accorgerai di quello che hai detto.


----------



## Old lancillotto (5 Dicembre 2006)

*Sparare secco???*

E perchè mai?? e poi su cosa, sulla croce rossa???

Intato voglio precisare che non sono un BUONISTA, e non sono di quelli che dicono "salviamo gli extracomunitari perchè se hanno rubato e ucciso, era solo perchè avevano fame". Tengo sempre gli occhi aperti.

Una cosa però che ho imparato dalla vita è che è difficile trovare chi faccia il primo gesto d'amore, mentre troverai sempre il primo che sia disposto ad iniziare una guerra. Ormai in questa società tutti pensano a difendersi senza guardare chi sia l'avversario. Il paradosso è che trovi più facilmente due persone aggressive che lottano, piuttosto che un gesto carino tra due persone pacifiche, quasi che i pacifisti siano indifferenti a ciò che hanno intorno. Ho osservato come sia difficile trovare il primo che porga la mano, mentre troverai sempre chi è disposto a sferrare un pugno.

Ho imparato con i miei amici a confessare loro quanto io li ami per ottenere risultati davvero sorprendenti. Successivamente ho cominciato con i conoscenti, persone che stimavo per vari motivi: lavoro, occasioni, vicinanza, frequentazione. Tutte le volte che ho fatto dei complimenti "personali" oppure ho dichiarato la mia stima, si sono aperte porte invisibili.

Ovvio che non tutti sono disposti a farlo, qualcuno appena mi ha visto "alla sua porta", ha alzato le barricate e mi ha sparato addoso, a quel punto ho messo in mostra la mia forza, ho fatto capire che il mio non era un gesto di resa perchè lui era più forte, ma solo che io abbassavo le mie difese per consentirgli di entrare pacificamente.

So che questo argomento è fuori tema, molto allegorico, presuntuoso e utopico. Ho voluto però alzare il tiro per farti capire che quanto ti ho scritto, non me lo sono inventato questa notte, ma lo applico da molto tempo.

Ti posso anche dire che conosco la tua ferita, il tuo dolore, non ho mai provato la tua esperienza, ma per amore ho sofferto molto anch'io, ho combattuto e spesso ho perso. Eppure alla fine preferisco soffrire per aver troppo amato, piuttosto che farlo per aver fatto del male. Inoltre il confine tra odio e amore è sottile e per assurdo, si dà più importanza a chi si odia rispetto a chi si ama.

La nostra forza la possiamo dimostrare con l'indifferenza, con il perdono, o semplicemente (se proprio vogliamo toglierci uno sfizio) mettendo in mostra le nostre "armi" che non intendiamo usare.

La storia con la corsa agli armamenti ha dimostrato quando sia deleterio inseguire la "potenza" militare perchè tutto ciò che ottieni è un clima di terrore.

So che questo mio concetto è pura utopia, neanch'io riesco sempre ad applicarlo, anzi magari proprio verso la mia famiglia divento più aggressivo di quanto non lo sia con il resto del mondo, ma questo è anche il ruolo della famiglia, fare da parafulmine a tutte le avversità della vita.

Per concludere volevo dirti che avevo già letto che volevi la conferma che non fosse tuo figlio, ma come ho appena ribadito, il confine tra odio e amore è sottile, spesso non ci accorgiamo che le nostra parole tradiscono il nostro pensiero, non sempre quello che VOGLIAMO corrisponde a quello che DESIDERIAMO (pensiero cosciente e incosciente). E' sicuro che tu non voglia quel figlio, ma sei davvero sicuro di non desiderarlo??? Proprio per dare una ragione alla tua esistenza e dare un significato al tuo matrimonio finito miseramente?

Gli esseri umani hanno bisogno di risposte perchè hanno soprattutto bisogno di sapere di esistere, la tua esistenza è provata se qualcosa rimane di tuo e solitamente sono i figli la prova più grande.

Non voglio convicerti delle mie idee, ho solo voluto darti uno spunto per un pensiero diverso, una chiave di lettura che magari non avevi preso in considerazione. 

A questo punto torno alla mia sofferenza (mi sono alzato con un tremendo mal di schiena e sono paralizzato sulla sedia e respiro a fatica, speriamo passi)

Alla prossima


lancillotto


----------



## Old Fa. (5 Dicembre 2006)

Un ottimo curriculum il tuo, ed una filosofia raffinata.

Ma queste tue domande sono una spallata a tutto quello che hai citato.

Credi davvero che abbia bisogno di un figlio ? O che voglio credere di averlo per non so quale precisata ragione ?

Pensaci bene.


----------



## Old lancillotto (5 Dicembre 2006)

*amo questi confronti.....*

Premesso che la mia filosofia di vita non potrebbe cozzare contro le domande che ti ho fatto perchè la mia filosofia "è mia", mentre le domande sono rivolte a te che hai la "tua filosofia". Sottolineo che le mie domande provocatorie nascono solo da "una crepa" che mi sembra di intravvedere nelle tue affermazioni.

Ora però aiutami a vedere dove secondo te la mia filosofia fa a pugni con le mie domande, io intanto rispondo alla tua dicendoti che la paternità è un sentimento molto strano, conosco molti uomini che non sentono il bisogno di procreare (io sono uno di quelli), mentre ne conosco tanti altri che non si sentono realizzati se non hanno dei figli da coccolare, accudire e viziare. Quindi ognuno di noi ha un rapporto del tutto personale con la prole e non si capisce se tu sei come me o se invece desideri avere degli eredi. Da qui nascono le mie domande: da un lato tu dici "meno male che non è mio figlio", dall'altro leggendo tra le righe con un occhio diverso da quello razionale sembra di leggere "peccato che non sia mio figlio", oppure se vuoi essere più cinico si può leggere "per fortuna che non è mio figlio" quasi a sottolineare, se lo fosse avresti degli obblighi morali che ti pesano solo per il fatto che ti obbligherebbe ad avere ancora rapporti con sua madre e la sua famiglia.

Ripeto, non voglio affermare la mia verità, ma solo esporti una sensazione che ho percepito nei tuoi post, puoi esserti sbagliato nell'esporli, come io posso aver visto lucciole per lanterne.

Succede spesso che parlando con gli altri si creino dei fraintesi, il forum è pieno di frasi sbagliate perchè mancando l'inflessione della voce, e la punteggiatura non sempre interpretata correttamente, il messaggio trasmesso possa essere l'opposto di quello voluto.

Ti racconto un aneddoto di ieri pomeriggio. Su un documento ufficiale di una società che invia una conferma d'ordine ai fornitori c'era il seguente testo:
"Rimandare il presente fax con timbro e firma per conferma. In caso di mancato invio, saranno consederate valide le ns condizioni"

Se leggi attentamente il tempo, puoi capire come chi riceve questo ordine sia SEMPRE obbligato ad eseguirlo perchè SEMPRE accettato, e pensa che le persone che lo hanno prodotto sono tutte laureate o comunque diplomate e piene di BORIA..........

Santa ignoranza....

Alla prossima

lancillotto


----------



## Old Fa. (5 Dicembre 2006)

Lancillotto,  una domanda sola: tu hai un figlio o una figlia ?


----------



## Old lancillotto (5 Dicembre 2006)

*FA*

Ho una figlia, ma soltanto acquisita. Vive con me da quando aveva quasi otto anni e oggi da quasi un anno è andata a vivere con il suo fidanzato.

Per vari motivi ho deciso vent'anni fa che non avrei mai avuto un figlio mio, ma ho amato e amo tantissimo questa ragazza che ha voluto che le facessi da padre.

Come mai questa domanda?


----------



## Non registrato (5 Dicembre 2006)

Fa. ha detto:


> Lancillotto, ti saluto e apprezzo molto la gentilezza con cui hai esposto quello che volevi dirmi ; potevi sparare secco se ti girava. Non me la prendo mai per queste cose, … se vuoi farlo dopo non ti trattenere.
> 
> Io ho superato il fatto che possa essere mio figlio, oggi non lo è più, … la speranza era inversa da quello che hai detto. Speravo che non fosse mio, … in mancanza di conferme, … non è mio a prescindere. La mia salvezza oggi sta proprio nel credere che non lo sia, … un sistema per difendermi da tante cose di merda, … che in qualche modo ho già conosciuto.
> 
> ...





Non te ne andare da questo forum. grazie lancillotto.


----------



## Old lancillotto (6 Dicembre 2006)

*utente non registrato*



> Non te ne andare da questo forum. grazie lancillotto.


OHIBO'

deduco che tu mi abbia già conosciuto e riconosciuto, chiunque tu sia, ti ringrazio e ti saluto.

In quanto alla mia permanenza, tutto dipende dalle circostanze della vita, spero di mantenere la mia presenza a lungo.......

lancillotto


----------

